# Where is the snow coming to???



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, the weather "guessers" are calling for snow this weekend, but saying it's going to be worse towards the mountains in western MD, light dusting in the rest of the state, and then the storm will move up the coast. Where are they calling for accumulations? Philly? North Jersey? NYC?

What are you all hearing?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Channel 7 just said Hudson Valley, Catskills could get 6 inches or more. North Eastern Jersey looks like 3-5 with more likely the 3. Not good. I was hoping for more. But I agree with your call on the "Weather Guessers" Thats exactly what they are. Good luck, keep your fingers crossed we all get a nice amount of snow.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

3-5 Middlesex County Ma....woohooo!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ken643;1185566 said:


> Channel 7 just said Hudson Valley, Catskills could get 6 inches or more. North Eastern Jersey looks like 3-5 with more likely the 3. Not good. I was hoping for more. But I agree with your call on the "Weather Guessers" Thats exactly what they are. Good luck, keep your fingers crossed we all get a nice amount of snow.


be grateful for what you get...just a few years ago we were lucky if we got 5" all winter.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

be grateful for what you get...just a few years ago we were lucky if we got 5" all winter.

-- True Dat! I remember 5 years ago I was out on my Harley with my wife on both Christmas and New Year's Days....


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

well there calling us Baltimore county in at 4 am so they must think somethings going to happen


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

4"-6" starting any time could see a few more by saturday western md. snowing in morgantown wv at 11am today


----------

